# كيف تصبيحن زوجة ناجحة؟



## candy shop (16 مارس 2008)

كيف تصبيحن زوجة ناجحة؟ 

لا شك أن كل زوجة تنشد السعادة في حياتها الزوجية وتسعى لتحقيق ذلك بشتى الطرق والأساليب فإذا أردت تحقيق ذلك فما عليك سوى الإستفادة من النصائح التالي :- 

1-استقبلي زوجك المتعب العائد من عمله بطلاقة وجه وتعبيراً حسناً وياحبذا لو أضفت إلى ذلك منظراً محببا إلى الزوج. 

2- الاهتمام بتحضير طعام الغداء ليكون جاهزاً فور حضور الزوج من عمله بحيث لايجد نفسه مضطراً للانتظار الذي يشعره بالضجر والتبرم. 

3- لا تبالغي في شكواك من الأوجاع والآلام والأعراض شرحاً مفصلاً..إلا في حال الضرورة. 

4- لا تكثري من زيارات الأهل والصديقات والجيران وإقامة السهرات العائلية ، فليس من واجب الزوج تحمل كل هذا ومن حقه أن ينعم بحياة عائلية هادئة ومتزنة. 

5- لا تعتبري أصدقاء زوجك وأهله وأقاربه ضيوفاً ثقلاء فلا تتنصلي من استقبالهم والقيام بواجب الخدمة تجاههم ولا تجعلي زوجك يشعر بتبرمك من ضيوفه. 

6- لا تتحدثي عن مشاكلك الزوجية مع جاراتك وصديقاتك والأماكن العامة و احذري من إفشاء مكنونات الحياة الزوجية وما فيها من خصوصيات مختلفة سواءً كانت سلبية أو إيجابية. 

7- لا تحاولي الإيحاء لزوجك بأنه مجموعة من النقائص والعيوب وقلة الإحساس بالمسئولية وعدم تقدير الحياة الزوجية ، بل حاولي دفع زوجك نحو مزيد من الشعور بالمسئولية بالثناء على جهوده وحثه على الاستمرار من عطاءه ليشعر أن جهوده مقدرة وأن موقعه محترم. 

8- لا تعتبري أن مطالبك المادية غير قابلة للتأجيل والنقاش بل عليك أن تتحيني الفرصة المناسبة لطلب ما تحتاجينه من مصاريفك الخاصة . 

9- احذري من التمسك بآرائك واقتراحاتك واعتبارها من الأفكار الصحيحة والآراء السديدة التي يجب الأخذ بها دون إعارة الاهتمام لرأي الزوج أو اقتراحاته ومحاولة التقليل من شأنها واجعلي التفاهم المتبادل والنقاش الودي هو سيد الموقف لتخرجا بالرأي السديد والمناسب بما يحقق الخير لكما في حياتكما المشتركة 

انا متاكدة ان كل زوجه وكل امراه مقبله على الزواج لو جربت النصائح دى هيبقى مفيش مشاكل اطلاقا بين الازواج وجروبوا وهتدعولى​


----------



## mrmr120 (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصبيحن زوجة ناجحة؟*

ربنا يخليكى ياكانى اهو بنستفاد 
ابقى اجربها بعد عشر سنين انشاء الله 
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصبيحن زوجة ناجحة؟*



mrmr120 قال:


> ربنا يخليكى ياكانى اهو بنستفاد
> ابقى اجربها بعد عشر سنين انشاء الله
> ههههههههههههههههه​



مفيش عشره ولا حاجه 

بالكتير سنتين وياله

ميرسى يا مرمورتى​


----------



## فيفيان فايز (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصبيحن زوجة ناجحة؟*

كمان لما الزوجه تزعل متسيبش بيتها ابدا ومتقصرش فى واجباتها فى المنزل الا للشديد القوى


----------



## candy shop (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصبيحن زوجة ناجحة؟*



فيفيان فايز قال:


> كمان لما الزوجه تزعل متسيبش بيتها ابدا ومتقصرش فى واجباتها فى المنزل الا للشديد القوى



برافو عليكى بجد اضافه سليمه

ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## Meriamty (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصبيحن زوجة ناجحة؟*




ميرسى يا قمر على النصايح الغاليه دى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 




​


----------



## candy shop (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصبيحن زوجة ناجحة؟*



Meriamty قال:


> ميرسى يا قمر على النصايح الغاليه دى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...




ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## وليم تل (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصبيحن زوجة ناجحة؟*

حقا نصائح رائعة وقيمة
كاندى
ودمتى زوجة مثالية
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصبيحن زوجة ناجحة؟*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا نصائح رائعة وقيمة
> كاندى
> ودمتى زوجة مثالية
> مودتى​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا وليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## السياف العراقي (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصبيحن زوجة ناجحة؟*


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصبيحن زوجة ناجحة؟*



السياف العراقي قال:


>



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## فونتالولو (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصبيحن زوجة ناجحة؟*

سلام الرب يسوع 
 حلوووووووووووووووووووو الموضوع جدا يا ماما كاندي ( تسمحي اقولك يا ماما كاندي )  ربنا يخليكي احنا بندعيلك من غير حاجه بجد انا بحاول استفيد من النصائح الحلوه دي لاني دخله علي عمل بيت و تكوين اسره بس بحس انه هو الصدر الحنين الي المفروض احكيلو واقوله علي الي جويه بس حلو اوي الموضوع مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ويريت تكتري من الموضيع دي


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصبيحن زوجة ناجحة؟*



فونتالولو قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع
> حلوووووووووووووووووووو الموضوع جدا يا ماما كاندي ( تسمحي اقولك يا ماما كاندي )  ربنا يخليكي احنا بندعيلك من غير حاجه بجد انا بحاول استفيد من النصائح الحلوه دي لاني دخله علي عمل بيت و تكوين اسره بس بحس انه هو الصدر الحنين الي المفروض احكيلو واقوله علي الي جويه بس حلو اوي الموضوع مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ويريت تكتري من الموضيع دي



ميرسى اوى على التعليق الرائع ده

والكلام الجميل

ويسعدنى طبعا اكون ماما كاندى​


----------



## ثاوفيلس (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصبيحن زوجة ناجحة؟*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> كيف تصبيحن زوجة ناجحة؟
> 
> لا شك أن كل زوجة تنشد السعادة في حياتها الزوجية وتسعى لتحقيق ذلك بشتى الطرق والأساليب فإذا أردت تحقيق ذلك فما عليك سوى الإستفادة من النصائح التالي :-
> 
> ...



اسمعوا .. وعوا ميرسي ليكي كاندي بجد مواضيعك كلها اكثرررررررررررررر من رائعه بكتيرررررررررررررر


----------



## ثاوفيلس (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصبيحن زوجة ناجحة؟*

ياريت كمان لو حصل اي خلاف بين الزوج والزوجه لا يسمحوا لاي طرف تالت مهما كان ان يدخل بينهم ويحاول يصلح بينهم لان ده معظم الوقت بيزود المشكله لان الطرف التالت في الغالب بيكون متحيز للزوج او للزوجه ضد التااني
ولازم دايما يحاولوا انهم يحلوا مشاكلهم بينهم وبين بعض من غير ماحد يعرف
ويارت دايما يفتكروا الايه اللي بتقول " لاتغرب الشمس على غضبكم"
سلام ونعمه وميرسي دايما على المواضيع الحلوة ده


----------



## candy shop (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصبيحن زوجة ناجحة؟*



ثاوفيلس قال:


> اسمعوا .. وعوا ميرسي ليكي كاندي بجد مواضيعك كلها اكثرررررررررررررر من رائعه بكتيرررررررررررررر



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تصبيحن زوجة ناجحة؟*



ثاوفيلس قال:


> ياريت كمان لو حصل اي خلاف بين الزوج والزوجه لا يسمحوا لاي طرف تالت مهما كان ان يدخل بينهم ويحاول يصلح بينهم لان ده معظم الوقت بيزود المشكله لان الطرف التالت في الغالب بيكون متحيز للزوج او للزوجه ضد التااني
> ولازم دايما يحاولوا انهم يحلوا مشاكلهم بينهم وبين بعض من غير ماحد يعرف
> ويارت دايما يفتكروا الايه اللي بتقول " لاتغرب الشمس على غضبكم"
> سلام ونعمه وميرسي دايما على المواضيع الحلوة ده



شكرااااااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل

والكلام السليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------

